# Spezifikation Modbuskabel



## eYe (29 Mai 2012)

HaMoin,

gibt es eine Spezifikation welches Kabel man für Modbus RS485 bzw. RS422 verwenden sollte bzw. welches Kabel verwendet ihr?

Paarweise verdrillt und geschirmt reicht ned aus, ich muss einen genauen Kabeltyp wissen :/


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Mai 2012)

Schau dir mal die Spezifikation für Profibuskabel an, das ist RS485. Denke da findet sich bei im Web, bei Lappkabel oder so.


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 Mai 2012)

Guggens:

https://b2b.harting.com/Webhelp/DDEV/WebHelp/DDEVKabeltypen_PROFIBUS.htm


----------

